# Silicon tube?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

where can I get 0.5" internal diameter silicon tube?
thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

have you tried Home Hardware or Home Depot?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

homedepot, but they do not have this size

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Could try Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/White-Silicone-Rubber-Tubing-Grade/dp/B003TJ9YQU/ref=pd_sbs_indust_7


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tubes*

hospital supply or beverage supply place........


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

eBay

*10 character minimum


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

You could try big als. They had some tubing available for their ponds I think they had 1/2" ID.


----------

